# Guitar Print



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

I know this is mostly about t-shirt printing, but one of the things we love about our 4800 based machine is the incredible flexibility. This was printed over a precoat using our normal inks (we didn't switch to any solvent inks) and topcoated with seven coats of water based high gloss guitar finish.

Sorry about the inaccurate date on the photos.

Steve


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

As a player myself I find this fasinating,, please explain how you did this as I would like to customize some of my guitars,, and the stupid banjo too


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Did you print that directly on the blank?


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

We picked up the guitar at a pawn shop - took it apart, precoated it and printed. (Of course we had to play with it a bit to get the graphic where we wanted it.) After topcoating it we just put the guitar back together. You can see what appears to be overspray in the design to the left of "enfuego" but that was intentional knowing that with the slope of the guitar wouldn't print as well.

Steve


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

plan b said:


> As a player myself I find this fasinating,, please explain how you did this as I would like to customize some of my guitars,, and the stupid banjo too


What type of printer do you have? We did this on a flexijet L model which has plenty of clearance. 

And yes, we did print directly on the blank in case that wasn't clear.

Steve


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

That just gives it a seasoned look,, nice!! you did such a nice job it looked like you were in the business,, its better than most factory jobs I have seen,, I can see were that slope off of the body would make it difficult to print on,, but nice job,,


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I don't have one but have access to one,, I was just thinking about how that would be on a banjo head skin,, the head is like a drum material,, I would have to put some thought into that


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

That looks great, guys! I love the idea!


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

The nice thing about this job- it took a bit of extra time but it was very very profitable.

And it is fun to break up the routine of printing shirts with something challenging and creative.


----------



## adrenaline (Aug 1, 2008)

Very impressive. Good to see these kinds of things and people that are willing to give it ago. I could imagine what the cost would be for a custom paint job or air brush artist to do.


----------

